# Enough pouches for a lifetime



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

I've found a black kangaroo leather (half sqm, 1mm thickness) for 20 bucks and ordered a custom made steel rule punch die from China (see www.sunrisedies.com) for another 40 bucks. Now, I'll be prepared to cut pouches for the next 50 years or so


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice score!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Couldn't find the actual die. Did you have it built special, or was it a stock item?


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Couldn't find the actual die. Did you have it built special, or was it a stock item?


I'ts a custom made one. 
First I contacted them referring to the steel rule punch die at http://www.srmetalgifts.com/china-leather_pouch_steel_rule_punch_die_for_leather_cutting-8496348.html (via contact form) asking to sell me this one (srmetalgifts.com seems to be the same site as sunrisedies.com). Then customer service (a very kind woman named Vicky) wrote me back telling me that this one wasn't for sale being just an example of their products, then asking for an own design instead. I sent them a sketch with all the measures and they did then the technical drawing to produce the steel rule punch die. Price can be discussed.

Their offer (in original):
product name: customized steel rule die cutter for leather pouch
steel blade: import Japan steel blade, 23.8 * 0.71mm
layout: according to your design drawing.
wood base: high density laminated wood board 20mm
raised blade from the surface: 3.8mm, so you can die cut your leather max. 3.8mm thick, 
but we suggest to punch 1 layer each time, so the leather edge will be very clean and smooth.
unit weight: about 0.6kg

I hope this information helps you. The drawing they need should be in pdf and look like that:








Then they make something like that:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You planning on selling any? Post to UK? Those are nice.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> You planning on selling any? Post to UK? Those are nice.


Hi Mattwalt
Nope, I don't plan to enter the pouch selling business. There are enough guys out there who make their living of that, producing nices pouches of splendid quality and selling at a fair price. So I don't like the idea to spoil their business. No need, sorry.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Unfortunately none of them are Georges Gaggo originals... Not to worry though - I'm just waiting to get some laser cut.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats a good score. Instead of selling, maybe you can trade some for some rubber or tubing.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

One thing I would suggest though is packing the inside of your die with rubber foam.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like making my own stuff I have a press just need the die. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I can draw up a PDF version of this and add to the templates section - if you'd like?

Done - http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/249-georges-gaggos-pouch/ - editable Pdf file so should be good for any die maker. (18 x 60mm)


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

How much did the fie actually cost you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Arnisador78 said:


> How much did the fie actually cost you?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They shipped from China to Switzerland with DHL (in no time, i.e. within 2 days) for USD 15.
Fair enough I think.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> I can draw up a PDF version of this and add to the templates section - if you'd like?
> 
> Done - http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/249-georges-gaggos-pouch/ - editable Pdf file so should be good for any die maker. (18 x 60mm)


Thanks Matt. Just to be said: 18x60mm is fine for me to shoot 9mm steel balls. may be for large hands and/or bigger ammo it might be a little bit to small. Yet, I also shoot 10mm ammo with it from time to time (but not to often) - for me no problem.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Georges - yes of course - personally I prefer mine a little longer at 70mm and about 18-20mm wide.

How are you cutting these book-binding press? I'd definitely look at adding a (about 2mm) steel plate behind the blades between the ply. We'd usually glue with contact or use a double-sided mirror tape to hold together and then screw the corners. Adding foam (SVA etc.) helps keep the material level, and aids removal after cutting. I'd assume you are also cutting into a polypropylene sheet or cutting board?


----------

